# كود الغازات الطبية htm 02-01 (((((( مطلوب للاهمية))))))



## mohamed mech (25 يوليو 2009)

اخوانى الافاضل السلام عليكم
نأمل ممن يستطيع توفير او البحث معنا عن كود الغازات الطبية htm 02-01 
و هو النسخة الحديثة من htm 2022 
و لكم جزيل الشكر ​ 
كود الغازات الطبية htm 02-01 (((((( مطلوب للاهمية))))))​


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (26 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخى الكريم محمود لقد بحثت لك عن الكود ولم اجده لكن سوف اضع كل ما اعرفه عن الغازات الطبية بين يديك ويدى اعضاء المنتدى الكرام ونرجو من الله ان تحوز اعجابكم ولاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء 



الغازات الطبية

الغازات الطبية تنقسم إلى : أكسجين - أكسيد نيتروز - هواء AIR – شفط VACUUM 

•	ضغط الغاز :- 
يخرج الغاز من الاسطوانات بضغط يصل من 60 – 80 بار 
يتم تخفيض الضغط إلى 10 بار بواسطة منظم ابتدائي 
يتم تخفيض الضغط من 10 بار إلى 4 بار بواسطة منظم ثانوي لتوصيل الغاز إلى الأدوار المختلفة 
يتم تخفيض الضغط مرة أخرى إلى 1 بار تقريبا عند مدخل كل غرفة 
يوجد منظم صغير عند كل سرير للتحكم في ضغط الغاز قبل دخوله للمريض 

•	مكونات نظام الأكسجين :-
1.	أسطوانات الغاز ويتم تجميعها على HEAD RACK 
2.	أسطوانات الغاز الاحتياطية بنفس العدد ويتم تجميعها على HEAD RACK آخر 
3.	منظم غاز ابتدائي وثانوي وعند كل دور 
4.	انذار لنقص الغاز 
5.	HEAD RACK ويتم تجميع الاسطوانات عليه 
6.	خرطوم PRUB 
7.	NON RETURN VALVE 
8.	محبس لكل اسطوانة 
9.	المخرج وقد يكون مخرج عادي أو BED HEAD UNIT 
10.	صمام الأمان لتفريغ الضغط الزائد 

•	نظام أكسيد النيتروز :-
يستخدم الغاز للتخدير في غرف العمليات 
نفس مكونات نظام الأكسجين تقريبا 

•	نظام الهواء AIR :
مصدر الهواء COMPRESSOR ( يعطي ضغط كبير وكمية هواء قليلة ) أو PLOWER ( يعطي كمية هواء كبيرة و يحتاج FLOW ويعطي ضغط قليل ) 
يخرج هواء صناعي من الخزان لذلك يجب تحويله لهواء طبي باستخدام مجموعة من الفلاتر 
يستخدم منظم ثانوي لخروج الهواء تحت ضغط 7 بار للعمليات والعظام 

•	نظام الشفط N2O :- 
بعض أمراض الرئة لا يستطيع المريض خلالها من التنفس وذلك بسبب تكون بعض المواد الرغوية حول الرئة لذلك يتم استخدام نظام الشفط لإخراج هذه المواد وذلك بإدخال الـplub في فم المريض وسحب هذه المواد بالضغط العكسي السالب . 

•	ألوان المواسير : الأكسجين أبيض & النيتروز ازرق &الهواء اسود & الشفط أصفر 

•	عند الاستلام : يجب المراجعة على التسريب & التركيب والتثبيت & التشطيب والدهانات والشطل والألوان 
•	مصادر الأكسجين : محطة توليد الأكسجين ( وهي غالية جدا وتوجد واحدة فقط في مصر تقريبا ) & أسطوانات & خزان 
•	يتم الرجوع إلى الكود الفرنسي؟ والاوروبي بالنسبة للغازات الطبية


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (26 يوليو 2009)

اخى العزيز محمد فى المنتدى موضوع كامل عن الغازات الطبيه واللينك هو دا 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t62656.html
وانت تامر يا جميل


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (26 يوليو 2009)

ودا لينك تانى فى الموضوع وفيه الكود اللى انت طالبه بس متنسانيش من الدعاء 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t36987.html


----------



## mohamed mech (26 أغسطس 2009)

ahmedbayoumy قال:


> ودا لينك تانى فى الموضوع وفيه الكود اللى انت طالبه بس متنسانيش من الدعاء
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t36987.html


 
بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم
و اتمنى من اللى عنده النسخة الحديثة يضعها فى المنتدى للفائدة


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (4 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم انا ببحث في مجال تصنيع الغازات الطبيه


----------



## mohamed mech (21 فبراير 2010)

مبرووك :12: :77:
اخيرا و لله الحمد قام المهندس طارق :15: بارك الله فيه بالعثور على الكود المطللوب

الرابط هو :1:
http://www.4shared.com/file/226579860/1c4a4ec6/MEDICAL_GAS_CODE_HTM_02-01.html
​


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (21 فبراير 2010)

*مشكورين مشكورين مشكورين*


----------



## maisonab (7 مايو 2010)

مشكور جداً
الرجاء الكود fd s 90-156


----------



## maisonab (8 مايو 2010)

:63:اخوانى الافاضل السلام عليكم


نأمل ممن يستطيع توفير
 او البحث معنا عن كود الغازات الطبية 
fd s90 156
و لكم جزيل الشكر​ 


كود الغازات الطبية fd s90 156 (((((( مطلوب للاهمية))))))​


----------



## mhmdkreem (23 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## mohamed mech (5 أكتوبر 2011)

يرفع للمهندس samy


----------



## mustafatel (5 أكتوبر 2011)

Thank you everyone


----------

